# Ideas for flat panel TV



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I would probably prefer a recess in the wall, but this works only if you are confident you are going to have a TV there for the indefinite future. If you have a need to access additional theater equipment from the main room, perhaps the recessed area could include some equipment rack. This could be made to look like a nice set of built-in shelves or cabinets with doors and face frame. All would be flush to the wall.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

oberkc said:


> I would probably prefer a recess in the wall, but this works only if you are confident you are going to have a TV there for the indefinite future. If you have a need to access additional theater equipment from the main room, perhaps the recessed area could include some equipment rack. This could be made to look like a nice set of built-in shelves or cabinets with doors and face frame. All would be flush to the wall.


I plan on buying a 60" TV for this room and since it's not going elsewhere in the house, I would say I am pretty confident it will be there for it's life. I have thought about recessing it and am still contemplating that, the problem is all of the data cables from the rest of my house are slated to be installed in this wall, but on the flip side as the TV. With that said, you have me thinking about possibly building a cabinet with a false back to house the data cables, that way I could notch the wall and recess the TV and install some molding to create a "picture" frame around it. Hmmm...

All of the audio visual, with the exception of any gaming, such as Wii and DVD, which will likely be housed in a cabinet off to the side, will be installed behind this wall and controlled via a remote extender.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> All of the audio visual, with the exception of any gaming, such as Wii and DVD, which will likely be housed in a cabinet off to the side, will be installed behind this wall and controlled via a remote extender.


Sounds like a good plan. I don't know what equipment you already have, but in case you still have some flexibility, you may consider a couple of other options for control.

HDMI-CEC: Most of the devices today actually communicate over the HDMI cable. If you have all hooked together this way, you may not need a remote extender, or multiple remotes, or universal remotes, etc. For example, using my TV remote only, when I turn the TV on, the audio system comes on and configures itself for use. I can also turn on the DVD player and control start, stop, pause...all from the TV remote...all without remote extenders.

RF: I have also sucessfully used an RF remote with base station in an equipment cabinet. This has worked well for me and I would be using it today, except that I like the HDMI-CEC better and I don't have to buy additional equipment.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll have to look into the HDMI-CEC and see if it's something I can use. The equipment at this point is a Harmon Karman AVR 247 Unit, Sony DVD and my cable box(s) and Wii. Supposedly, the cable company is coming out with a multi-room DVR, which I'd like to go with if it ever becomes a reality. I've also burned my entire DVD and music collection to Hard Drive and if I can figure it out, I'll either be installing an older WIN 2003 work server as a media server and hooking that up to the entire system, so I can just pick what movies I want to watch and watch them, instead of looking for the disk or CD. Actually, the basics of that will be pretty simple, but I'd like to actually set it up as a DVR as well, which is a bit above me at this point. I'm wiring my entire house with Cat6 and RG6 cable, so I can move data anywhere with ease. 

I haven't purchased it yet, but I've actually found devices online that will allow for the use of converting HDMI to dual Cat6 and then back to HDMI. My goal is everything in one room downstairs, but the ability to transfer any show to any TV or PC in the house. The HDMI-CEC, might be the remote control solution for that....THANKS!!


----------



## krankie (Nov 30, 2010)

I think framing it would look really nice, or maybe a nice floating shelf so it almost looks like it is sitting on a mantel. (You could add nice trim to your shelf as well). If you do the framing, you could get creative with painting and maybe paint inside your frame with a color that suites your living room to make the TV look like it architecturally belongs there. Make sense?


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

krankie said:


> I think framing it would look really nice, or maybe a nice floating shelf so it almost looks like it is sitting on a mantel. (You could add nice trim to your shelf as well). If you do the framing, you could get creative with painting and maybe paint inside your frame with a color that suites your living room to make the TV look like it architecturally belongs there. Make sense?


That does make sense and is a good idea. I'm toying with the idea of notching into the wall, not load bearing, and creating a cavity to sit the TV into, them framing around that.... 

Problem is I'd have to double the wall up on the back side to house all my network cables for the entire house. Might actually be ok though.


----------

